# Christmas Music



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARq6uYSsUq0&list=PLLh-9LOzujnj7zH3cCXtbhd_Dg_PLfkt_&feature=mh_lolz]Waitresses Christmas Wrapping FULL VERSION + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-Y9Q1wQArA]Jimmy Eat World - Last Christmas (Output Jack Trance Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Vfp48laS8]John Lennon - Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4]Cheech & Chong - Santa Claus and his Old Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ6yQgBvuoI]"Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" by Frank Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Nov 19, 2013)

My all time favorite Christmas song...

[ame=http://youtu.be/DeNhjPaP53I]Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 20, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> My all time favorite Christmas song...
> 
> Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - YouTube



 Short of watching this performed in a strip club; this song drives me batty!


----------



## April (Nov 20, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > My all time favorite Christmas song...
> ...



It's oh so sexy and oh so classic...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u_c1oyaClU]White Trash Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Nov 20, 2013)

Can we not wait until after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co7ZGOjGV4A]RONETTES - Sleigh Ride (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Nov 20, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Can we not wait until after Thanksgiving?



No.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q]The Pogues & Kirsty McColl Fairytale Of New York - YouTube[/ame]

Pogues Fairytale Of New York Lyrics

Songwriters: FINER, JEREMY MAX / MACGOWAN, SHANE PATRICK LYSAGHT

It was Christmas eve babe 
In the drunk tank 
An old man said to me: won't see another one 
And then they sang a song 
The rare old mountain dew 
I turned my face away and dreamed about you 
Got on a lucky one 
Came in eighteen to one 
I´ve got a feeling 
This year´s for me and you 
So happy Christmas 
I love you baby 
I can see a better time 
Where all our dreams come true. 

They got cars big as bars 
They got rivers of gold 
But the wind goes right through you 
It´s no place for the old 
When you first took my hand on a cold Christmas eve 
You promised me Broadway was waiting for me 
You were handsome you were pretty 
Queen of New York city when the band finished playing they yelled out for more 
Sinatra was swinging all the drunks they were singing 
We kissed on a corner 
Then danced through the night. 

And the boys from the NYPD choir were singing Galway Bay 
And the bells were ringing out for Christmas day. 

You´re a bum you´re a punk 
You´re an old slut on junk 
Lying there almost dead on a drip in that bed 
You scumbag you maggot 
You cheap lousy faggot 
Happy Christmas your arse I pray god it´s our last. 

And the boys of the NYPD choir's still singing Galway Bay 
And the bells were ringing out 
For Christmas day. 

I could have been someone 
Well so could anyone 
You took my dreams from me 
When I first found you 
I kept them with me babe 
I put them with my own 
Can´t make it out alone 
I´ve built my dreams around you 

And the boys of the NYPD choir's still singing d Bay 
And the bells are ringing out 
For Christmas day.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnnTcDejeW0]Myztik Vibes Inc - White Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

[MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]

I am so into Frank Sinatra this year.  I'll be playing his Christmas music for sure!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Can we not wait until after Thanksgiving?



No Scrooge!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

Mariah, All I want for Christmas is you, baby.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY]Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

Wham!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI]Wham! - Last Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

Gloria Estefan


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEeSbvsVOho]Video Lyrics - Christmas Through Your Eyes by Gloria Estefan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2013)

Babyface


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11zFKQntZhc]Babyface - I'll Be Home For Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2013)

Jessica Simpson - Little Drummer Boy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o8xW1TkByI]Jessica Simpson - Little Drummer Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 21, 2013)

Some Tull...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdalBvgNAxI]Jethro Tull - Christmas song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni04_SF-HRQ]The Kinks- Father Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezw2r6PuNWI]White Xmas ft. Joshua Bell & Chris Botti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S-IidmcSN8]"White Christmas" 1954 Bing Crosby & Danny Kaye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrcPJ75zZso]The Raveonettes - The Christmas Song HQ/HD +lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhBGC_X09Fg]Greg Lake-I Believe In Father Christmas HQ Audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fxqg1kILN0]You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch (Acoustix) - A cappella multitrack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWge0KIhkoE]Kenny Loggins - Celebrate me home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

I always liked this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5qVt91Z1R0]Aaron Neville Please Come Home For Christmas - YouTube[/ame]



And this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6xNuUEnh2g]BRENDA LEE - ROCKIN AROUND THE CHRISTMAS TREE - YouTube[/ame]




And this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itcMLwMEeMQ]Jingle Bell Rock / Bobby Helms 1957 - YouTube[/ame]



And this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKTMMylvNRs]My hifi system playing: Mormon Tabernacle Choir: "oh holy night" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa-hTXE72G0]Sleigh Ride - The Ronettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNlLRiBIarI]I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - The Ronettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeNhjPaP53I]Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjk7nDxAUC4]Cadger Dubstep Christmas Lights House 2012 - Full Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSHrHUtJ68c]AC/DC - Mistress for Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's something you don't see every day...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus]Bing Crosby & David Bowie - The Little Drummer Boy / Peace On Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL56qqwlsRc]Fireplace with Christmas music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

my all-time favorite rock 'n roll Christmas tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQwSzXa_p58]Dion - Christmas (baby please come home) 1993.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

THE classic South Louisiana Swamp Pop Christmas tune... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8zPwWvwv5U]CHARLES BROWN - PLEASE COME HOME FOR CHRISTMAS - KING 5405 - 1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M__oK-2KCRE]Johnny Cash & Family - [1979] Christmas Show [Complete] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are two of my three most favorite Christmas songs.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaCwBxfOGDw]Jim Ed Brown & Helen Cornelius[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_soUEM0qaig]Alison Krauss[/ame]

In between them two songs is "What Do You See?" from Sonya Isaacs, but sadly the song is not at the You Tube website.   

God bless you and her and Jim Ed and Helen and Alison always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## April (Dec 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BhEjIRG2YzA]Mary, Did You Know? Kenny Rogers and Wynnona Judd (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^ I love how they sing that song!   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## rebelgirl (Dec 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElJ0fiD0lkc]Bill & Gloria Gaither - O Holy Night [Live] ft. David Phelps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 4, 2013)

Little drummer boy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_MGWio-vc#t=35][Official Video] Little Drummer Boy - Pentatonix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQemvyyJ--g]"Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" on the Glass Armonica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeIkmlS3Rjw]O Holy Night - Rhiannon Giddens and Jason Sypher - The Gathering - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 5, 2013)

* - I Heard The Bells on Christmas Day -*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lze_9IsUFFM]Casting Crowns - I Heard The Bells on Christmas Day Live - Legendado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

What it must sound like in heaven.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDkALqCiEfc]Susan Boyle & Celine Dion...."O Holy Night".... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> What it must sound like in heaven.
> 
> Susan Boyle & Celine Dion...."O Holy Night".... - YouTube


Did those two FINALLY die?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Know how I know you're a dick?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Know how I know you're a dick?


How?


----------



## namvet (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj3bpRS5KcQ]Christmas Rock Opera House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUGOjNsE4aY]A Different Christmas Poem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not going to get my answer, apparently.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwCnyjblneQ]Rhiannon Giddens Laffan - Oh Holy Night - Holiday concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CmJATRUgXTY]Winter Snow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 6, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Know how I know you're a dick?
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY]Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKuqMDdpTec]Lady Antebellum's On This Winter's Night full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-XV23twsO4]All Christmas Songs from Glee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5eoxeV56_o]Celtic Woman A Christmas Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I always liked this one:
> 
> BRENDA LEE - ROCKIN AROUND THE CHRISTMAS TREE - YouTube



My fave.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OREM7kXDycc]Christmas Dream-Perry Como - YouTube[/ame]

The song was also used as the opening for. The Odessa File.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1UDdOh-YU]christmas dream odessa file - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 8, 2013)

*- Linus And Lucy-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6zypc_LhnM]Vince Guaraldi Trio - Linus And Lucy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoFF1ixKFas]B52s Xmas 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlXD2wClmu0]3 Hour Piano Jazz Christmas Music Playlist Mix By JaBig: Smooth Instrumental Holiday Songs Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2013)

@tinydancer


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2013)

*Mel Tormé wrote this song.
*


----------



## deaddogseye (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ1-duv_zNk]Stevie Wonder - Someday At Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Dec 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wGuCvFdrWPg]Jose Feliciano - Feliz Navidad [Christmas Song] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lr0gJd7szg]Apollo's Fire - Oikan ayns Bethlehem from Sacrum Mysterium: A Celtic Christmas Vespers, Pt. 1/5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-9uoxZoLH8]A CHRISTMAS MUSIC PLAYLIST OF TRADITIONAL CHRISTMAS CAROLS - YouTube[/ame]


My favorite Christmas Song
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wrDzPDaulU]Carrie Underwood - What Child Is This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GtCabDKkp8]Apollo's Fire - Duan Nollaig from Sacrum Mysterium: A Celtic Christmas Vespers, Pt. 2/5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 15, 2013)

*-What If Jesus Comes Back Like That-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjlbCBCjoEQ]What If Jesus Comes Back Like That By Collin Raye (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix5RlaAaa0Y]Apollo's Fire - Vespers from Sacrum Mysterium: A Celtic Christmas Vespers, Pt. 3/5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

The Three Weissmen: _Schlep the Halls with Loaves of Challah_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkDUn6IDZes"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkDUn6IDZes[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jose Feliciano - Feliz Navidad [Christmas Song] - YouTube



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua4qUUMm93s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua4qUUMm93s[/ame]


(Bob Rivers)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US5bSTfMia8&fmt=18



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_jRAJZ9_y0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_jRAJZ9_y0[/ame]


(Joseph Spence)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Little drummer boy
> 
> [Official Video] Little Drummer Boy - Pentatonix - YouTube



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOsygtk7pbU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOsygtk7pbU[/ame]


(Bob Rivers)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - The Ronettes - YouTube




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsPX_Xw26BM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsPX_Xw26BM[/ame]


(Barrington Levy)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cadger Dubstep Christmas Lights House 2012 - Full Show - YouTube



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybKRut-i0KU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybKRut-i0KU[/ame]


(Bob Rivers)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
> 
> I am so into Frank Sinatra this year.  I'll be playing his Christmas music for sure!



Try these Sarah.... @Sarah G

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_yxfNxyqE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_yxfNxyqE[/ame]


(Bob Francis)


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4NFDS7qIG4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4NFDS7qIG4[/ame]


(Bob Rivers)


----------



## Borillar (Dec 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXxh_Ncv4Fg]Cheech & Chong as Ronnie Runt & The Runt-Tones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## The Professor (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 26, 2016)




----------

